# G'day



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Jaimie!  Great pictures!! Thanks for sharing.
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from brisbane 
welcome to the forum


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

Jaimie!! Hi! its Catie(crossiii) from UHB  we've all seemed to gather on here.. its funny. Anyway, I already know of your wonderous ponies, so I'll be seeing you around the boards !


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello welcome to the forum!

Do we have another bunch of refugees flowing through here from another forum by any chance? Just curious...


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ Yupp. A lot of us are from the ultimatehorsesite.com . It's not working right now.  

Hey Jaimie!! I already know you from UHB.  Just saying hi!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am kinda glad I stumbled on here. I was missing ultimatehorsesite.com/horseboard but this looks like a great board too so hopefully I will be around a while 

Jaimie


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Jaimie. Glad ya found where all of us UHBers flocked too. ;D


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

yaaaaaaaaay Jaimie! You back in Oz now? I'm slow


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, made it back last Friday  So so sad but good that I get to see my ponies again. We have a bunch of shows next month and a few in Sept. which is nice. But missing Jon like crazy! Hopefully he gets to take Sunday for a trail ride this afternoon, I am soooo jealous! I love those RI trails!

Jaimie


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

awe :/ You coming back to the states any time soon? Or Jon out to see you next? Next time your over this way, I should find my way up there 

or you and Jon could come down here  We'z got jumping ponehs for you, and western ponehs for Jon. everybody wins!


----------

